# Bacon Beta Version



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 16, 2012)

So I cured my bellies 12 days ago and am starting the prep to smoke.

1.  Washed my bellies







2.  Fry test






More to come...I really wish there was smellovision because it smells so good in here




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 16, 2012)

2.  Fry test continued






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 16, 2012)

Too salty...oh and where did that little piece go?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Into cold water to soak.  Should I put it in the fridge too?





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alblancher (Jun 16, 2012)

The fridge wouldn't hurt.  How's the salt now?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just got the bacon into the pan for round 2.  We will see how that tastes shortly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 16, 2012)

Soaking for an hour or so did the trick.  Dried well by blotting with paper towels and into the fridge until tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 16, 2012)

I like it, good job.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bacon in the MES with smoke provided by the AMNPS with Maple pellets.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 17, 2012)

Had a little trouble keeping the AMNPS maple pellets lit tonight.  I had frozen packs of ice to keep the temp down and that dripped on it.  Then I don't think I had enough air.  

Only got a few hours of smoke but got some decent color.

I think I should have dried out the pellets again or used a fresh batch after they got dripped on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2012)

You can still try it again... nuke em and give another try


----------

